# Custom Head Tube Badge: Bulldog Step by Step



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

I wanted to make my own head tube badge knowing that my frame was going to be freshly powdercoated and I would no longer have any of the decals/stickers on the bike, and would be the perfect opportunity to add a personal touch to the bike. Anybody that knows me, knows pretty quickly that my wife and I have two english bulldogs (see pic below). Seeing as how they have been to all but one of my races last year they needed to be on my bike so I set out to create a custom head tube badge. I tried to grab pictures along the way to show anybody else if they wanted to do it as well:










First step: Get some scrap aluminum or whatever type of metal you want to use in the appropriate thickness. Find a pattern you like preferably in a black and white style print...think basic pumpkin pattern style. Print out the size on a piece of paper that will fit to your head tube and glue it to the appropriate size aluminum. (I used some kind of glue runner from my wife's scrapbooking supplies). Once you have the pattern on I used a scratch awl/center punch to put a small dent in all of the areas I needed to drill in order to cut those areas out. Now comes the pictures:

Drill a hole using the center punch dents you made to keep the bit from running.









Insert your blade in the new hole and tighten the blade up until you can hear a distinct ping if you pluck the blade. (Understand that I am using a 3" Jewelers saw frame with size 1/0 blades. I have 4/0 blades as well (smaller) but haven't tried them out yet as these worked well.) 









Once you have the blade inserted its a wise idea to lubricate the blade so it doesn't get too hot and break. I just run this 'Stay Sharp' stuff I got and it has worked really well.









As you finish this you can start cutting. I made my own bench pin, which is just a board I have secured in my vice with a V shaped slot so it supports the material but still lets you cut between.









I did this for all of the areas until I cut each piece out. I flipped it over so you can see the aluminum cutout.









Once I finished that I decided I would try to follow the contour of the head as the border and finished cutting that.









The last thing to do was take off the paper, get the glue residue off, and curve it to fit my head tube.









All in all I am really happy with my first attempt. Still need to tweak the design a little because I think the nostrils are too big and a few other minor things. Once I finish building my frame back up I'll show everybody the finished design and have a picture on the bike.


----------



## smalbikpro (Aug 3, 2006)

This is one of the coolest posts of I've seen in awhile. This is the kind of stuff I love seeing on here.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Bryan, I can't wait to see it in person.

I know for sure that my mustache shall meet with great pleasure when it finds your bulldog headtube badge.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

wow that is so awesome, looking forward to the full bike shots!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man that first attempt was sweeet


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Awesome! Not sure if you can mass produce those, but I would definitely buy one.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

Cable0guy said:


> Awesome! Not sure if you can mass produce those, but I would definitely buy one.


I don't think any kind of mass production is in the near future..but I am going to probably try a few different patterns and tweak a few things so the ones I don't use I'll probably sell fairly cheap if people do actually want them.

Cheers for the compliments as well!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I need 15 mustaches. STAT.


----------



## Dheorl (Oct 18, 2008)

Can't wait to see it on the bike. What colour is it going on?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I need 15 mustaches. STAT.


i think a handlebar mustache badge would be awesome


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

saturnine said:


> i think a handlebar mustache badge would be awesome


Who's saying that Bryan didn't make one for me already? :thumbsup:


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

How are you going to mount it on the bike?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

duct tape


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Who's saying that Bryan didn't make one for me already? :thumbsup:


who's saying that wouldn't already be awesome?


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

saturnine said:


> duct tape


ding ding...I am going to cover the entire face of the bulldog with duct tape..wrap it completely around onto the headtube to make sure i don't lose it....yeah it might be hard to see the bulldog, but i'll know its there


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

Dheorl said:


> Can't wait to see it on the bike. What colour is it going on?


i got a blue chris king headset and a few other blue anodized parts so i am probably going to get it powder coated a similar shade of blue


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

ccspecialized said:


> How are you going to mount it on the bike?


double sided 3M tape like a lot of the gopro mounts


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Who's saying that Bryan didn't make one for me already? :thumbsup:


I'll let Mike post up the test stache. I used copper for it, and the guage i used was a lot thinner than I would choose to use in the future.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll snap a photo tonight and post up. It's going on my bike, but my frame is currently getting a color treatment along with new decals.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

the awesomeness of that knows no bounds


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

Isn't there a way to punch/drill holes in a headtube in order to attach a nice metal badge? I think turner or yeti might do it like that


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

with rivets. most people do not have a rivet machine.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice work and the mustache badge is pretty damned sweet as well...


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Man, it is so cool seeing how to do something like this! I've been messing around with my own stencils but a headbadge would be much cooler. Yours came out amazing.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

It just occurred to me. My mustache, anodized in red, would look BALLER on my frame.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

i am going to bring mine over to the powdercoater once i am finished with the final version, as well as a few other pieces...so i can get it powdercoated red if you want


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Let me know what I'd owe you, and I just might have to have that done.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

I rode once with a guy that had a fuzzy stick-on mustache on the headtube of his bike.


----------

